# Various furry comics from '90s-'00s for sale on eBay



## Poetigress (Dec 14, 2012)

(I wasn't sure if this belonged here or in The Black Market, so hopefully a mod can move this if need be. Thanks!)

I'm selling a number of furry comics on eBay (US only), three-day auctions with free shipping, including issues of Genus, American Journal of Anthropomorphics, Havoc Inc, Katmandu, Furrlough, New Horizons, Terrie Smith's Little Paw collections, and more. About half of them are ending Sunday afternoon/evening, and the rest I'm planning to put up later today, to end on Monday.

You can see all the auctions here. (Again, check back tomorrow for more stuff.)


----------



## johnd (Dec 25, 2012)

show us some images, of said comics?


----------



## Poetigress (Dec 26, 2012)

The auctions are over now -- they were only for 3 days, and everything sold. 

(Mods, feel free to lock/delete this thread if you want.)


----------

